# Pangasium sutchi



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Iridescent shark, Glass catfish, etc.

I think these critters are nifty. I would like to get one. My problem is that I’ve heard they grow anywhere from 12" (which is fine and dandy) to five feet! The latter fact, of course, said they’re not suited for normal aquariums. I have a 210 gallon tank, which will have other fish... so I’m not sure if I could fit a Sutchi in there. And while I haven’t done much research (I kinda stopped when I found out they could get so big!), do they shoal? If so, I’d probably get at least three, ONLY if they get no more than 15". So... anybody know which facts are the more factual?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Do not get a sutchi, they really aren't suitable for normal aquariums, only in over thousand gallons they could go happily. They get stunted even in 210g, and propably jump out or bang themselves to death to the tank walls.


----------

